# Your top four favorite bands/artists, 60s forward?



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 18, 2019)

I grew up somewhat sheltered by location and my father's dislike for rock n roll.  He was an orchestra leader for string and swing bands.  Unless it was top 40 I knew nothing about rock n roll until after my 15th birthday, 1977. 

*Pink Floyd:  *First Floyd tune I heard was On The Run.  I hated it, so we swapped albums. Truth is I'm still not a fan. Turns out the album was another masterpiece. Second time was the tune Comfortably Numb, 1979, and I couldn't believe my ears.  First I heard the Wall album was my first LSD trip as well, bummer I lost my keys for 3-4 hours.  If I'm stuck on a desert Island give me Floyd with Waters.  The albums following The Wall pretty well suck IMO. Waters produced better music solo. 

*Led Zeppelin: *Dark, masterful.  Every song is great for 5-6 straight albums. Someone made a deal with the devil, and I'm pretty sure that was Jimmy Page (JK, (maybe)). I think they peaked with Houses of the Holy, then came the decline. They were just too high.   

*Jimmy Hendrix: *I don't know, maybe he's the guy who dealt with the devil.  There must be an explanation for that kind of talent. Seems he's a 1000 year guy, or so.  

*Gordon Lightfoot:  *Folk is some of the best music out there, and Lightfoot was nothing short of *pure* talent. He wrote my favorite song too, it helps.


Honorable mention Rolling Stones.  Older I get the more I appreciate em.  As Rock/Blues goes, Stones are on Mt. Rushmore with the Beatles, Floyd and Zep.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 18, 2019)

Bruce - of course
ACDC - still prefer Bon's albums to Brian's
Blondie
Beatles


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Dec 18, 2019)

Tool
Queen
Rush
Dead Kennedys


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 19, 2019)

The following are my most favorites.

Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys (RIP)
Billy Joe Royal (RIP)
James Otto
Alison Krauss
LeAnn Rimes
Tanya Tucker

God bless you and my favorites who are still here always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison for 25 years now)

P.S. I know that's six, but do keep in mind that the first two are no longer here and its never my intention to leave them in the past like so many other people already have. My only two words for them two gentlemen are "rise" and "shine" because in the grand scheme, I am only just now getting started with them, I love them SO much!!!


----------



## Desperado (Dec 19, 2019)

Hard to pick the top four but today I like, in no particular order
Pink Floyd
The Eagles
Jimmy Buffett
Warren Zevon


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 19, 2019)

Hard to pick the top four but today I like, in no particular order...

Highwaymen  *(Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson, and Kris Kristofferson)   *

Little Feat

The Eagles

New Riders of the Purple Sage *(I am going to find out who robbed the Glendale train)*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 19, 2019)

WTH_Progs? said:


> *Gordon Lightfoot: *Folk is some of the best music out there, and Lightfoot was nothing short of *pure* talent. He wrote my favorite song too, it helps.



Amen...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 19, 2019)

The Who
Led Zep
REM
XTC
The Clash


----------



## konradv (Dec 19, 2019)

Neil Young 
Jefferson Airplane
Traffic
Blondie


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)

Ozzy
Joe Satriani
Yes 
Genesis


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## DGS49 (Dec 19, 2019)

Eagles,
Toto,
Hall & Oates,
Led Z


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 19, 2019)

Some interesting mixes.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 19, 2019)

Frank Zappa
ELO - Jeff Lynne in particular
Queen
Dave Brubeck
Cracker
Pink Floyd


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 19, 2019)

Some of my favorites of your favorites mentioned:  Neil Young.  I like AC/DC more with every passing year, Jefferson Airplane the same. Rush is awesome.  Yes is fun too. I play drums, alternative is always cool. 

Never heard of New Riders of the Purple Sag, the music is cool as (*^06.  Best cover of Mary Lou I've heard.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 19, 2019)

Beatles
Led Zeppelin
Allman Bros. Band
Santana


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 19, 2019)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Never heard of New Riders of the Purple Sag, the music is cool as (*^06. Best cover of Mary Lou I've heard.



NRPS was a offshoot of the Musical genius of the Grateful Dead... Jerry Garcia helped put the band together because he had a hankering to play country music... He played with them for a couple of years back in the late 60's early 70's...


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of New Riders of the Purple Sag, the music is cool as (*^06. Best cover of Mary Lou I've heard.
> ...


Got to witness a Dead show in Cleveland around 79 or 80.
The first thing we noticed was licence plates from all around the place -
definitely a unique experience.....trails and all.


----------



## Borillar (Dec 19, 2019)

So many great bands of that era. Here's my top 10, but there are so many others too.
The Who
Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
The Beatles
The Moody Blues
Yes
Cream
The Eagles
Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young
The Rolling Stones


----------



## Borillar (Dec 19, 2019)

Steely Dan
Heart
The Doobie Brothers
The Allman Brothers
Little Feat
Eric Clapton
The Band
Bob Dylan
The Grateful Dead
Lynyrd Skynyrd

The list goes on and on...


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Ozzy
> Joe Satriani
> Yes
> Genesis


One of my 'honorable mentions'.....


----------



## Borillar (Dec 19, 2019)

Whoops, just read the title asking for the top 4... Hard to narrow it down. 
Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
The Who
The Eagles


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)

1989

Zappa, EVH, Hendrix, Al Dimeola all in one guitar.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 19, 2019)

3 daze of fun in the sun...


The Ozark Music Festival was held *July 19–21, 1974* on the Missouri State Fairgrounds in Sedalia, Missouri.
*Ozark Music Festival - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozark_music_festival


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)

Borillar said:


> So many great bands of that era. Here's my top 10, but there are so many others too.
> The Who
> Led Zeppelin
> Pink Floyd
> ...


You want over the top ? ( Ace Ventura chuckle)
(Takes deep breath)
Johnny Cash
Elvis
SRV
Motley Crue
Styx
Van Halen
CCR
Black Sabbath
Jethro Tull
Humble Pie
Triumph
Wishbone Ash
Blind Faith
Eric Johnson
Natalie Merchant
ZZ Top
Gentle Giant
Grand Funk Railroad
Montrose
Jefferson Airplane
Janis Joplin
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Megadeth
Mott the Hoople
Aerosmith
Gatlin Brothers
Foghat
Wings
Uriah Heep
Molly Hatchett
Joe Walsh
Thin Lizzy
John Denver
Carole King
Madonna
Peter Frampton
Mariah Carey
Whitney Houston
Queensryche
Frank Zappa


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## playtime (Dec 20, 2019)

beatles
queen
zeppelin
pink floyd


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 20, 2019)

playtime said:


> beatles
> queen
> zeppelin
> pink floyd



Nice!


----------



## the other mike (Dec 21, 2019)

My new list
The Beach Boys
Todd Rundgren
Alanis Morrisette
Ten Years After


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2019)

Beatles
Led Zep
Stones
CCR


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 21, 2019)

Beatles
Stones
Pink Floyd
Who


----------



## the other mike (Dec 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Steely Dan
> Joe Satriani
> Yes
> Genesis


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 22, 2019)

My top four would be Muddy Waters (my favorite blues musician), the Beatles, Richard Thompson (legendary guitarist/singer/songwriter from the UK) and Neil Young.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 22, 2019)

My top four pre-60's - Muddy Waters (his 1950's recordings are my favorite by him), Elvis Presley, Chuck Berry and legendary bluesman Robert Johnson.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 22, 2019)

Acknowledging their power to affect human emotions, I adore most all musicians. However, for me, these are extra special music makers >>>

Carly Simon, the Rolling Stones, Faces (including Small Faces) and Ten Years After.

Headphone music: 
Peace.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 22, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Acknowledging their power to affect human emotions, I adore most all musicians. However, for me, these are extra special music makers >>>
> 
> Carly Simon, the Rolling Stones, Faces (including Small Faces) and Ten Years After.
> 
> ...


Faces is a wonderful choice!  I love the boozy and sometimes raucous music they put out.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 22, 2019)

Everly Brothers
Beach Boys 
Fleetwood Mac
Johnny Mathis


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 22, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Faces is a wonderful choice!  I love the boozy and sometimes raucous music they put out.



After witnessing the Stones from the front row during their July 1972 visit to MSG, I was front row for Faces Sept 1972 _'A Nod Is As Good As A Wink To A Blind Horse'_ show at The Gorden.

Frankly, two of the best RnR shows I ever attended. Even more frank, Faces stage presence was much more appealing.

If I could go back, no doubt I'd choose a Faces event over the Stones. 

Peace.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 22, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Everly Brothers
> Beach Boys
> Fleetwood Mac
> Johnny Mathis


Some great choices there.  Do you prefer the early, bluesy Fleetwood Mac led by Peter Green, the middle period with Danny Kirwan and Bob Welch, or the later Mac with Lindsey and Stevie?  I like all of the eras, each one had some great music made by the different bands.  But my favorite era would be the early years with Peter Green, I thought they did some wonderful blues rock in the few short years they were together.  Having said that, my favorite Mac album is Rumors, followed closely by Tusk and Then Play On.  To me Rumors may be the most perfect pop/rock album ever made.  There isn't a wasted note on it and I enjoy every song on the album.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 22, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Faces is a wonderful choice!  I love the boozy and sometimes raucous music they put out.
> ...


That must have been fantastic.  Unfortunately I never saw the Stones or Faces live.  I was only 10-12 years old when Faces were touring.  This was several years before I started going to concerts.  Even as a young kid I loved "Stay With Me" by Faces.  I really liked Rod Stewart when I was a kid, and STILL love his first 4 or 5 albums for Mercury Records.  Especially Every Picture Tells A Story, which MAY be my favorite rock album all-time.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 22, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Hey, BM. Generally I like when band's cover classic sounds.

What I admired about the Faces and Stones was their covers of Motown artist's music.

The Stones version of* Just My Imagination* and Rod's spin on* I'm Losing You *add a different flavor to classic American music art The Godfather of Motown Mr. Berry Gordy created.

Back in the day I was hopeful music would be the key to finding peace and unity. 


Sadly, my hopes were dashed in the 80s when HATE and VIOLENCE began seeping into popular American music. 

I'm referring to REAL LIFE hate and violence that I witnessed during the 12 years I was a cop serving Child Abuse victim's Christopher Wallace's and Shawn Carter's Brooklyn, NY community.




 
Peace.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 22, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Everly Brothers
> ...


I like them all but partial to Lindsey and Stevie. Especially The Edge of 17.....used to play that cassette all the time in the late 80's when I was racing my Buick GNX prototype I bought directly from ASC/MACLAREN that they weren't  supposed to sell. The haunting beat just went with the thrill of racing and beating the competition. Always partial toward CAR music so the Beach Boys were a natural and since I owned a 61 Impala "409" back in 62 and had a J.C. WHITNEY bought a 45 record player for the car (no cassette or CD back then, would play that record over and over again....ah, my misspent youth. High school girlfriend, now my wife still together after over 50 years loved Johnny and the Everly Brothers and played them on our many dates...just wonderful memories of a time long past.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 22, 2019)

The Purge said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Congratulations on your long marriage, WOW!


----------



## The Purge (Dec 22, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Yes, it is longer than most here have been breathing! Also know much more than most....truly been there, done that!


----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2019)

My mom took me to see Santana when I was 11 and these guys
when I was 12. Wooden ships was the first song that made me want a guitar
and the first song I learned. But not for a few years later.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 23, 2019)

Angelo said:


> My mom took me to see Santana when I was 11 and these guys
> when I was 12. Wooden ships was the first song that made me want a guitar
> and the first song I learned. But not for a few years later.


Thanks for the video.  Are you also a fan of Neil Young's music?  He's one of my top four favorites all -time.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > My mom took me to see Santana when I was 11 and these guys
> ...


Good acoustic player and writer, but I also always thought he was a _little _overrated because of his lead playing ( Southern Man etc ) sucking. I was more of a Rush, Skynyrd, Deep Purple fan in the 70's and 80's but he does have a lot of great songs. Same as Keith Richards.....I think he's ( Keith)a mediocre player and bad role model, but surprising good songwriter...

Not as overrated as U2, Nirvana and a lot of others though.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 23, 2019)

WelfareQueen said:


> The Who
> Led Zep
> REM
> XTC
> The Clash




XTC?

I knew I liked you!!

 I was lucky enough to see them before Andy Partridge developed stage fright.  It was in San Francisco around the time of their black sea album.  Everybody pogoed.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 23, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > The Who
> ...


I love some of XTC's music.  Especially the earlier album that had "Making Plans For Nigel", I can't recall the name of the album.  I also really like Skylarking and Apples and Oranges.  Fantastic music!


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 23, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


The album with "Nigel" is Drums and Wires, probably my favorite by XTC.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 23, 2019)

XTC
R.E.M.
Elvis Costello


bluzman61 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I used to have a tee shirt of the album cover!   

I wish I still have it even if I am long past being able to fit into it.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 23, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> XTC
> R.E.M.
> Elvis Costello
> 
> ...


I need to replace my CD of Drums and Wires.  I seem to have lost it!  I MAY have sold it to a used record store years ago when I was hard up for cash.  Thanks for re-igniting my interest in the band.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 23, 2019)

Elton John
Fleetwood Mac
Boston
The Doobie Brothers
Carpenters
Bread


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 23, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Elton John
> Fleetwood Mac
> Boston
> The Doobie Brothers
> ...


Some fine picks!  Elton John was my favorite musician of the 1970's and he's in my all-time top ten favorites.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 23, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Elton John
> ...



I enjoyed Michael Jackson for a while.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 23, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


I did, as well.  I really liked his early solo stuff before Off The Wall and Thriller.  I think I MAY still have his 45 singles, "Ben" and "Rockin' Robin".


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 23, 2019)

WTH_Progs? said:


> I grew up somewhat sheltered by location and my father's dislike for rock n roll.  He was an orchestra leader for string and swing bands.  Unless it was top 40 I knew nothing about rock n roll until after my 15th birthday, 1977.
> 
> *Pink Floyd:  *First Floyd tune I heard was On The Run.  I hated it, so we swapped albums. Truth is I'm still not a fan. Turns out the album was another masterpiece. Second time was the tune Comfortably Numb, 1979, and I couldn't believe my ears.  First I heard the Wall album was my first LSD trip as well, bummer I lost my keys for 3-4 hours.  If I'm stuck on a desert Island give me Floyd with Waters.  The albums following The Wall pretty well suck IMO. Waters produced better music solo.
> 
> ...




Ozzy Osbourne has shown real endurance over the decades
Dean Martin really earned his title as the king of cool
Nicki Minaj superb singer in the modern era
Dio great voice, and his signature tune Man on the Silver Mountain reminds me of Trump.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up somewhat sheltered by location and my father's dislike for rock n roll.  He was an orchestra leader for string and swing bands.  Unless it was top 40 I knew nothing about rock n roll until after my 15th birthday, 1977.
> ...


All great singers.  Dio is one of the few metal singers I like.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 23, 2019)

I enjoyed Dan Fogelberg for a long time.  

God rest his talented soul.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 23, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I enjoyed Dan Fogelberg for a long time.
> 
> God rest his talented soul.


He was mighty fine.  It's a shame he died so young.  I saw him live twice, he sounded great both times.  My favorite album by him is Phoenix.  I don't believe I've ever had the CD version of it, I believe I still have the vinyl.  Another CD I need to add to my collection!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 25, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > The Who
> ...




Huge XTC Fan.  Drums and Wires, Skylarking, Oranges and Lemons, Nunsuch.  Amazing songwriters.  


For your listening pleasure.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2020)

Meat Loaf
Billy Joel
Harry Chapin
Alabama


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 1, 2020)

Cream
Zep
Jeff Beck
Robin Trower


----------



## Ringtone (Jan 2, 2020)

Beatles
Led Zeppelin
Rolling Stones
Pink Floyd
Van Morrison
Cranberries
Frank Sinatra
Johnny Cash
Patsy Cline
Aretha Franklin
Fleetwood Mac
Benny Goodman


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 2, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Cream
> Zep
> Jeff Beck
> Robin Trower


Nice picks!  I like pretty much everything Cream, Jeff Beck and Zep released.  I don't know a lot of Robin Trower's music, but I have the remastered CD edition of Bridge of Sighs, with extra tracks.  I like that one quite a bit.  I also like Trower's playing with Procol Harum.


----------



## westwall (Jan 2, 2020)

WTH_Progs? said:


> I grew up somewhat sheltered by location and my father's dislike for rock n roll.  He was an orchestra leader for string and swing bands.  Unless it was top 40 I knew nothing about rock n roll until after my 15th birthday, 1977.
> 
> *Pink Floyd:  *First Floyd tune I heard was On The Run.  I hated it, so we swapped albums. Truth is I'm still not a fan. Turns out the album was another masterpiece. Second time was the tune Comfortably Numb, 1979, and I couldn't believe my ears.  First I heard the Wall album was my first LSD trip as well, bummer I lost my keys for 3-4 hours.  If I'm stuck on a desert Island give me Floyd with Waters.  The albums following The Wall pretty well suck IMO. Waters produced better music solo.
> 
> ...









The Who
Floyd
Fleetwood Mac
Traffic


----------



## Ringtone (Jan 2, 2020)

westwall said:


> The Who
> Floyd
> Fleetwood Mac
> Traffic



Good eye.  I couldn't list just four and forgot to list Traffic and Lightfoot, both of which would most definitely be among my very favorites.  Bob Dylan is another I overlooked.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Wickerthing (Mar 2, 2022)

Beatles, Zeppelin, The Guess Who, Rascals, Dylan, Beach Boys, Al Jarreau, Elvis Costello, Jackson Browne, Huey Lewis and the News, Springsteen, Joe Jackson, Counting Crows, Gin Blossoms, Fiona Apple, Anita Baker, Danny Wilson and Ricki Lee Jones.


----------



## Wickerthing (Mar 2, 2022)

Borillar said:


> Steely Dan
> Heart
> The Doobie Brothers
> The Allman Brothers
> ...


I love that silly quirky song from Little Feat:  Representing the Mambo.  It's stupid but I can't look away!  LOL


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 2, 2022)

Robin Trower band
Chicago
Grand Funk
Deep Purple


----------



## Peace (Mar 2, 2022)

Marvin Gaye

Phil Collins ( Solo or Genesis )

Gordon Lightfoot

Jerry Reed

Don Williams


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 2, 2022)

Van Morrison

John Prine

The Allman Brothers Band

Bonnie Raitt

It's with great sadness I confess I have never seen any of the " The Big Four" live...


----------



## westwall (Mar 2, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Van Morrison
> 
> John Prine
> 
> ...






I LOVE John and Bonnie!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 2, 2022)

Hmmmm... four bands?

Can't do it. I'll do a top 10, instead.

In no particular order:


Foo Fighters
Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
Crosby, Stills & Nash
Rolling Stones
Molly Hatchet (I'm partial, though. Banner Thomas was a dear friend of mine)
The Allman Brothers
Steely Dan
Styx (with and without Dennis DeYoung)
The Eagles


----------



## fncceo (Aug 29, 2022)

The Archies


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2022)

In 2022 .....
Volbeat
Santana
Joe Satriani
Dream Theater

Nice Deep Purple tribute here ........
Joel Hoekstra on guitar.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Ozzy
> Joe Satriani
> Yes
> Genesis


Sorry  Ozzy , Yes and Genesis.


----------

